# 2006 Jeep Cherokee W/hemi-ok To Tow 23krs?



## jdrcapecod (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi,

Just joined the forum and looking to pick up a 23KRS (2006 model).

My vehicle is rated to tow 7200 pounds, has a wheel base of 109.5 and 3.73:1 axle ratio. I don't expect it to feel like silk but what are your thoughts on towing the 23KRS with this setup. I have a weight distro hitch and anti-sway for the setup.

Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Jeff

I have 2008 Jeep Cherokee w/ eletonic anti-sway (sensors sway applys the rear brakes independent stop sway).
I try pull a 23RS last year . 
My experience after the first trip at 50 mph I was experience lot sway .
Change the setup many time but results was the same the only thing I did not do was change the tires on Jeep.
I did not want spend $$ and the results to be the same .
My wife was happy because the jeep is now her car and I purchase a used truck 1500.

Sengo


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd like to welcome you to the group! It sounds like Sengo had some good firsthand experiences for you.









I'd also caution you to check weights. I hear the loaded 23KRS's run around 1000 lbs on the tounge. Typically 1/2 ton trucks have cargo capacities of 1600-2000 lbs before they are over their weights, but that means that tounge weights should be at or under 1000 lbs in order to allow for passengers, options, and gear in the truck. Now your Jeep looks to have under 1200 lbs of payload, which means you would need to have the truck empty (except for the assumed 150lb driver) in order to meet these requirements. Sorry, but it looks like an upgrade may be in order if you want to be able to tow toys with it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> ...(snip)....
> ... (except for the assumed 150lb driver)


Oh boy...Guess I need to cut off a leg and possibly one are to get to that "assumed" weight.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to the group, 'jdrcapecod'!

Can't beat Sengo's advice. The Roo's are really cool, but if you intend to haul anything at all in the garage, I don't think you have an adaquate set-up. Honestly, anything with a 109" wheelbase should probably be towing a 19-21' TT at best.

Sorry mate. There are many here that have tried and failed. We're just trying to help out.


----------



## jdrcapecod (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey folks,

Thanks for the feedback. I decided to buy the 23krs and updgrade the tow vehicle as needed. The good news is that the Jeep with the Hemi is doing very well towing. I have a Reese straight line WD setup with Michelin tires. The straight line setup is pretty unique since it incorporates anti-sway in the design and doesn't require the old school resistance setup. I went from NJ to Cape Cod without issue; not a lot of hills but a lot of toll booths! I was blown away how well the 23krs was towed by my setup.

In a perfect world I would like more tow vehicle (who wouldn't!) but for now things are better than expected.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------

